# KD SSC P7 Drivers - Whats wrong with them !



## old4570 (Dec 29, 2009)

This one 

and this one 

These are the two KD drivers I have tried to use with a SSC P7 Mag mod .

"Auto-alarm towards high temperature,then switch to low mode automatically"

Here lies the problem , after 30 seconds on high the driver switches to low mode , and then your lucky to get 10 second bursts on high . 

It just plain sux , both drivers used suffer from this problem , you can only run low mode for more than 30 seconds , both medium and Hi will switch to low mode after 30 or so seconds . 

Now I did try to locate the components that got WARM , not hot , but warm .
Thats right , the driver does not get that hot , I pulled the heatsink out of my mag and ran it with everything hanging out so I could shove my fingers all over the driver to see what was getting hot [ WARM ] .

I even tried to heatsink the parts that warmed up . 







Made no difference what so ever : 
It would seem these drivers just plain suck ! and I hope some one from KD reads this and hopefully asks for the temp feature to be removed from the driver/s . 

Next , the new DX SSC P7 drivers [ just ordered ] 

So - Word !


----------



## jasonck08 (Dec 29, 2009)

yea I've read about problems with these drivers overheating... but from you description it souds like its not overheating, but the driver thinks that it is... buggy little driver.


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: KD SSC P7 Drivers - what's wrong with them!*

Is http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1866 the same as http://www.e-lectronics.net/3mode-driver-board-with-memory-2x18650-p-464.html ?


----------



## old4570 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: KD SSC P7 Drivers - what's wrong with them!*



TorchBoy said:


> Is http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=1866 the same as http://www.e-lectronics.net/3mode-driver-board-with-memory-2x18650-p-464.html ?



Certainly look the same from the pictures . 
DX has 2 new SSC P7 Drivers , a single mode , and a 5 mode . 

Your other option is Shark and I forget the other one .. 
They cost more , but I would guess you also get more reliability . [ Guess !! ]


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: KD SSC P7 Drivers - what's wrong with them!*

Shouldn't this thread be in the batteries and electronics forum?


----------



## Packhorse (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: KD SSC P7 Drivers - what's wrong with them!*

I have use a heap of the KD drivers and never had any real problems except for user error problems.


----------



## Fichtenelch (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: KD SSC P7 Drivers - what's wrong with them!*

I'd recommend the 3-mode MC-E + P7 Drivers from Shiningbeam, they work really fine.


----------



## old4570 (Dec 29, 2009)

Voltage input .. I need a driver that can take at least 12v . [ I have used the Shiningbeam driver , and one is on the way as I type this ] 

[I have use a heap of the KD drivers and never had any real problems except for user error problems.]

Wow !! Which drivers ??

I use a lot of KD drivers as well , most have been good , but every now and then I get a dud ! 

I got a 3 mode driver that was dead on arrival , got a flake'y buck boost driver , and at least 2 other drivers that were faulty . Im not sure how many drivers Ive got from KD , might be close to 20 now , so that would mean 25% were not 100% right . 

But we are talking about there SSC P7 drivers here that I linked too thank you .


----------



## Packhorse (Dec 29, 2009)

Never used the 5 mode one just the 3 mode one. I always heat sink them.


----------



## blackdragonx1186 (Dec 29, 2009)

humm, thats quite odd. ive used them in 5 p7 mags, and have had zero thermal issues. i thermally epoxy them to the back of the heatsink. i use 3 18650's in my mag and while working on my roof i let it run on high the entire duration of their charge, (which is a couple hours...) and it didnt go into low mode once. my only suggestion is to heatsink them. i just take a bunch of thermal epoxy, cover it, and then stick it to the sink. holds well, and zero thermal issues.


----------



## old4570 (Dec 29, 2009)

blackdragonx1186 said:


> humm, thats quite odd. ive used them in 5 p7 mags, and have had zero thermal issues. i thermally epoxy them to the back of the heatsink. i use 3 18650's in my mag and while working on my roof i let it run on high the entire duration of their charge, (which is a couple hours...) and it didnt go into low mode once. my only suggestion is to heatsink them. i just take a bunch of thermal epoxy, cover it, and then stick it to the sink. holds well, and zero thermal issues.



Thats just it ! there is no thermal issue .  , thats whats funny about this , the driver does not run hot . 

If anything , gluing it to the heatsink would make it much hotter , seriously hotter , thus heating the driver . 

Im going to give the DX drivers a go , they have already been ordered , Im giving up on the KD ones [ SSC P7 - Linked at top of page ] 

2 Problematic drivers in a row : Priceless !


----------



## Aircraft800 (Dec 29, 2009)

From what I've seen, these drivers are junk. Mine would drop into low level after 6~9 min using 2 Li-Ion. After changing to a buckshark with the same type of heatsink, no problem at all.

There is another thread about the same problem here.


----------



## bstrickler (Dec 30, 2009)

I bought one of those a while ago, and the sucker blew up! I'm not kidding. The part you're heatsinking somehow exploded! I was only using 2 18650's, also!

If I had pictures, I'd show you, but I ended up throwing the driver away, and sticking a ShiningBeam one in, instead. Works fine, so I'm happy.

~Brian


----------



## Flash_25296 (Dec 30, 2009)

Are you speaking of this driver
http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-132/3-dsh-Mode-Regulated-Circuit-Board/Detail

If so it has a limit of 6 V input so how did you manage with 2 18650's, did you change it to one 18650?

Here is the spec sheet for the linear regulators on the shining beam board
http://www.micro-bridge.com/data/ADD/AMC7135.pdf

Anyone know what the regulator is on the KD boards?


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 30, 2009)

Flash_25296 said:


> Are you speaking of this driver
> http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-132/3-dsh-Mode-Regulated-Circuit-Board/Detail
> 
> If so it has a limit of 6 V input so how did you manage with 2 18650's, did you change it to one 18650?


That's not actually the one they were talking about, but thanks, I didn't have it listed. And it'll have a limit of about 6.6 V because someone didn't allow for the 0.6 V drop across the polarity protection diode.


----------



## bstrickler (Dec 30, 2009)

Flash_25296 said:


> Are you speaking of this driver
> http://www.shiningbeam.com/servlet/the-132/3-dsh-Mode-Regulated-Circuit-Board/Detail
> 
> If so it has a limit of 6 V input so how did you manage with 2 18650's, did you change it to one 18650?
> ...




Yeah. I've run it both on 2x18650, and 1x18650. I would NOT recommend running it on 2x18650. I only did it to see if it'd work or not. Longest I ran it for was 2 minutes, without problems. Don't come crying to me if you kill one, doing the same thing. 

I ended up using a wooden dowel wrapped in tinfoil to act as a spacer, until I can make a better battery spacer. (I have to put the 18650 in, then the dowel after it, to allow me to change modes, oddly)

If you wish to discuss this further, PM me. I don't want to hijack 4570's thread.

~Brian


----------



## TorchBoy (Dec 30, 2009)

bstrickler said:


> Yeah.


Oh.  (I think I got confused with another shop that no longer lists their MC-E driver.)

I note the AMC7135 has an absolute maximum rating of 7 V input (or about 7.6 V with the polarity protection diode).


----------



## nailbender (Dec 31, 2009)

blackdragonx1186 said:


> humm, thats quite odd. ive used them in 5 p7 mags, and have had zero thermal issues. i thermally epoxy them to the back of the heatsink. i use 3 18650's in my mag and while working on my roof i let it run on high the entire duration of their charge, (which is a couple hours...) and it didnt go into low mode once. my only suggestion is to heatsink them. i just take a bunch of thermal epoxy, cover it, and then stick it to the sink. holds well, and zero thermal issues.





You need to save that one, I have many of these in both 17 and 19mm fashion and they are all junk. 

I buy considerable amounts of drivers from KD and my bad ratio is about 1 or 2 % except for these and they run close to 100% and I have a bag full to prove it.

KD has come along way in improving their drivers and many are quite efficient but these are a total waste.


----------



## Import_guy (Feb 22, 2010)

I just finish my first p7 4dmag with the 5 mode kd driver http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=7947 and I was having the same problem testing it out with just the alkaline D which I knew probably wouldn't work. The modes kept switching on me so I decided to buy four 2AA converter case to run 8AA NiMH total. But I got impatience and decided to build me a holder for two 18650 out of some pvc piping that looks like a pipe bomb now :rock:. Hopefully it don't blow up like one . Put it in and it works perfectly fine now but I will still try 8AA NiMH.


----------



## vestureofblood (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Old4570,


I think everyone that purchased this driver (myself included) has had this heat issue. To boost the run time of the driver from about 1 min to 15-20 on high I did some ridiculous heat sinking to it. I used what I had laying around, but IMO the best thing is to go and buy a strip of aluminum bar from Lowes or your local hardware store, and cut several slices off for a heat sink. I even drill a hole large enough for the round part that sticks up to fit through so more of the driver is covered. Then stick it to the driver with some AA epoxy or similar. The bar of aluminum will cost a few dollars, but its great stuff to have around anyway, and you will only need a few cents worth for a stack of heat sinks ( I used several pieces). Since you already spent the money on this driver, this may save you from buying another.


----------



## rayman (Feb 23, 2010)

Bought two of this drivers and they both didn't work. I'll never buy drivers from DX and KD again. The reflectors and lenses are great but the drivers just suck :sigh:.

rayman


----------



## vestureofblood (Feb 23, 2010)

I understand, this driver was not particularly good for me either. About the only drivers I really like from DX/KD are the 7135 chip set type. I have had good luck with these because there just isn't a lot to them.


----------



## TorchBoy (Feb 23, 2010)

rayman said:


> Bought two of this drivers and they both didn't work. I'll never buy drivers from DX and KD again. The reflectors and lenses are great but the drivers just suck :sigh:.


With respect, it sounds like you just didn't choose good drivers. Some of the DX drivers are great, at least if used for what they're suited for.


----------



## rayman (Feb 24, 2010)

I had two of the second drivers the threadstarter mentioned. The first one had only one low mode and the second one had a really low PWM frequenc, looked like 10 Hertz :thinking:.
I don't want to make all drivers from KD and DX bad but it just didn't work for me.

@vestureofblood
Yes, you're right. This worked also fine for me.

rayman


----------



## Techjunkie (Feb 24, 2010)

I must have gotten lucky. I only bought one of the first one linked (the $7.99 one) and it works perfectly. I have it running an MC-E from two LiFePO4 18650 batteries in series. I didn't use anything more to heatsink it than the gray gummy pad it came with. Maybe the Vin range specified is just too ambitious.


----------



## vestureofblood (Feb 24, 2010)

I agree with both of your statements. The driver I have is the second one, and I thinks the vin is ambitious. I was only using 2 li-ion to power mine, they were standard (LICO? whatever) cells, so a bit higher voltage, but still had issues. 

I also agree with the fact that you scored


----------



## Paul Baldwin (Feb 26, 2010)

I just came across an alternative driver here http://www.satistronics.com/87135-7135x8-cree-mce-sscp7-driver2800ma_p2057.html It looks very similiar to one Download had a limited number of in Torchboys driver list. I thought it may be of some use to you lot


----------



## TorchBoy (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks Paul. I've added Satistronics to the To Do list.


----------



## blackdragonx1186 (Feb 28, 2010)

it just seems to me that people are getting unlucky with these. as i stated earlier, i have had no issues what-so ever with these. the ones i used recently were for local PD, and they have done nothing but compliment and recommend to other officers.


----------



## outer limits (Mar 15, 2010)

I am not that up on all the ins and out of the electronics but I have just got one of these and had a play around with it. Very Very  dissapointed the efficiancy is very poor on the lower settings and the switching between modes seems to be a low voltage issue rather than heat. I can run it at a higher voltage using a power supply and the driver gets very hot in only a matter of 30 sec. If I then back the voltage off and try again mine started switching modes at about 7.2volts. I now dont know what driver to go for?


----------



## old4570 (Mar 16, 2010)

Im using the new DX driver , still using the single mode one and its working a treat ... 

Should swap in the 5 mode one day ...


----------



## rufusbduck (Jul 19, 2010)

old4570 said:


> This one
> 
> and this one
> 
> ...


----------



## rufusbduck (Jul 19, 2010)

only the fourth paragraph is new.


----------

